# Ear Cropping in VA Beach area.



## ebonicrobot (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello everyone I have an 10 week old pup and want his ears cropped. Does anyone know a place that does it around VA Beach area? If i have to drive 4 hours to the destination i would. I found one Vet that does it around here and they Quoted me $800 and I think thats crazy expensive. Ive did some research and it seems the going price is around 300. Can anyone help me out?


----------

